# Entering Manga. Wanna give me a hand?



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm a complete ignorant to what's refered to manga; and I've been meaning to get to know a little bit on the subject. Would you be kind enough to tell me about some categories of manga; and to throw me some recommendations to start with? All suggestions will be appreciated; and, if possible, include some links to be able to read them online. Thanks in advance, have a great day.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

uhhh? i guess i can help. if you really wanna read manga just go for it. i got into anime first?? and still prefer it tbqh but i've read a couple things.
a couple of genres i know are the ones that are usually more sentimental: josei, shoujo, etc. (sakamichi no apollon is josei and it's really really cute ok bye)
then there's horror manga (which is probably my favorite??) which includes body horror and guro etc. my favorite mangaka is junji itou, who wrote Tomie and Uzumaki, amongst others. (i run a blog for him here. ( come into the uzumaki )
also there's shounen which is more action-oriented... ah, i don't know what to call much else?? obviously there are more genres but i don't really base stuff off genre.
oh, there's also mecha!! which i also like bc i feel like a lot of it goes beyond just the machines. mecha would be manga/anime with giant robots. my favorite of all time would be code geass, which is manga but which started out as anime. yep! a lot of things do that too, like, i believe durarara!! ? went anime first then manga (but light novel to begin with)
usually you can find places to read them online just by googling the titles you want, you can also use the manga sections of websites like myanimelist.net! 
good luck and have fun ~


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Well First things first. You need to know what your interests are as far as television shows and movies and other types of media because watching anime is no different than watching a tv show and reading manga is no different than reading a book OMFG WORD IS BOND. But no seriously Just google Manga and "Insert adjective of tvshow or movies you enjoy" you should fine something. In less you are more in to nouns than go for that genres don't hurt either.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I'd love to help but I don't really know what you like ^^' I suppose you'd prefer shônen and seinen (since shôjos and josei are meant for girls  )
It really depends on the genre you like  This website is easy to use  Search for Manga at Manga Fox - Page 0 (there are other website but this one is my favourite  )


----------



## DarkRain (Nov 30, 2011)

On some of the sites, such as mangahere.com, you can sort things by genre such as sci-fi, fantasy, romance (and even ecchi if you're into that stuff...). Anyway, you can choose to organize the list by most viewed as well, which should help you identify the general popular ones.

I personally would advise Noblesse because it a really ownage character as its lead, which would probably suit an 8? It also has some really comedic scenes too and great artwork. Oh and don't determine whether something is good by the descriptions, because the descriptions do not accurately reflect the quality of the work.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

KissManga - High quality manga online 
Manga Fox - Read Manga Online for Free!
Manga Here - Read English Manga Free Online. Manga is Here!

A few sites links also go for the most popular manga's first then start looking for whatever interest you.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

@essiechan, @Kyora, @DarkRain, @RandomNote

Thank you for the links and the suggestions made. I've really enjoyed reading Noblesse; it certainly suits me. In the past, I had the chance of seeing some anime: Hellsing, Blood+ and Mythical Sleuth Loki were in deed my favorites. If you have some suggestions in the same category; I'd very much appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

CaptSwan said:


> @_essiechan_, @_Kyora_, @_DarkRain_, @_RandomNote_
> 
> Thank you for the links and the suggestions made. I've really enjoyed reading Noblesse; it certainly suits me. In the past, I had the chance of seeing some anime: Hellsing, Blood+ and Mythical Sleuth Loki were in deed my favorites. If you have some suggestions in the same category; I'd very much appreciate. Thanks.


So you like Horror anime?


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> So you like Horror anime?


It seems quite interesting. If you could provide me some suggestions, I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

CaptSwan said:


> It seems quite interesting. If you could provide me some suggestions, I'd appreciate it very much.


uhh... Mirai nikki, Elfen Lied, Higurashi, Shadow Star Narutaru, Rin Daughters of Mnemosyne (Probably spelt that wrong), thats about it.
Edit: GANTZ, School days, some very extreme bondage Hentais,.....


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> uhh... Mirai nikki, Elfen Lied, Higurashi, Shadow Star Narutaru, Rin Daughters of Mnemosyne (Probably spelt that wrong), thats about it.
> Edit: GANTZ, School days, some very extreme bondage Hentais,.....


Thank you for the titles. I'll try to give them a look as soon as possible.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

CaptSwan said:


> Thank you for the titles. I'll try to give them a look as soon as possible.


Okay but FYI go easy on the Hardcore Bondage Hentais. I watched this one where this chick got her Nipples ripped off and I was trying so hard not to Puke. I didn't watch another anime for months.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Okay but FYI go easy on the Hardcore Bondage Hentais. I watched this one where this chick got her Nipples ripped off and I was trying so hard not to Puke. I didn't watch another anime for months.


Ouch!... Thank you for the advice, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Theres death note its a pretty good read, also hellsing has a manga also good. One i liked from a while ago is parasyte.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

If you want to dive into manga and read something entertaining I suggest you a comedy like Detroit Metal City or Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei!. Outside comedy, a very entertaining one is JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, very crazy, very illogical at times, but it's not meant to be taken too seriously.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> uhh... Mirai nikki, Elfen Lied, Higurashi, Shadow Star Narutaru, Rin Daughters of Mnemosyne (Probably spelt that wrong), thats about it.
> Edit: GANTZ, *School days*, some very extreme bondage Hentais,.....


School days is definitely a must-see  (anime I don't know if there is a manga about that...), Elfen Lied also 
The others I don't really know...
You could maybe try Btooom! (anime and mangas) My friend loved it (she also liked Hellsing, Elfen Lied and School days) 
Btooom! Manga - Read Btooom Manga Online for Free


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

If you absolutely hate being comfortable with your sexuality, I'd recommend Pretty Face and Prunus Girl.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Kyora said:


> School days is definitely a must-see


Schools Days is the worse anime in history.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I suggest trying Berserk.




AyaSullivan said:


> Schools Days is the worse anime in history.




You need to watch more anime.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> You need to watch more anime.


I know there is worse out there, but School Days was the worse more. Boring, made no sense, just boring boring boring and boring. i don't watch that much anime either any more.


----------

